# What do you think of people who wear sunglasses in stores?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

When I go into a store to pick some stuff up and leave--not interacting with anyone--I like to keep my sunglasses on. The reason why is because people express a lot of emotion from their eyes, and when I'm around people, I'm forced out of my head and into the social world (sigh); thus, hiding my eyes is like hiding my emotions from the world.

Makes it more relaxing.

That said, I don't wear them indoors other than stores, and when it comes time to interacting with the cashier, I make it a point to take my glasses off.

I came across an article speaking disparagingly about people who wear glasses indoors, calling them snobs and jerks and so on. I was aware of the silly point of wearing glasses indoors or at night, but I didn't know people were so adamant about others doing it, because I never cared.

So, what is your opinion? What do you think about people who wear sunglasses indoors?


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

It is sunny outside and I (or they) forgot to take my (their) glasses off. :tongue:


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

- They might have just had their eyes dilated at the optometrist's.

- They might have eye problems that are embarrassing to them.

- They might have a migraine.

- They might be legally blind.

- They might be wearing one of the _Fifty Shades of Grey. _XD Haha...? No? Ok.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Antipode said:


> When I go into a store to pick some stuff up and leave--not interacting with anyone--I like to keep my sunglasses on. The reason why is because people express a lot of emotion from their eyes, and when I'm around people, I'm forced out of my head and into the social world (sigh); thus, hiding my eyes is like hiding my emotions from the world.
> 
> Makes it more relaxing.
> 
> ...


It's rude.

That is for those that also talk to people with the glasses on.

If you try to hide your facial expression from people, in general that gives people the idea you have bad intentions. That's not an opinion, but a simple fact.

Outside in the bright sun, people tend to be understanding, but will still appreciate it when you do take those sunglasses off, even if it is just initially. (Obvious when you´re among friends these things are a bit different.)


It's interesting by the way that people react so strongly to other people hiding their eyes. It shows how important facial impressions are (goes for body language as well.) Most people aren't aware of non-verbal communication but when it's missing, almost everybody notices it right away.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Working in retail, I would notice people with sunglasses indoors and think they were eccentric, or extremely shy. It has never been that big of a deal. I take mine off out of habit, just because it's not sunny inside and prefer to see everything clearly instead of having my vision, and my world, shaded in whatever hue my lens color is.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I came across an article speaking disparagingly about people who wear glasses indoors, calling them snobs and jerks and so on. I was aware of the silly point of wearing glasses indoors or at night, but I didn't know people were so adamant about others doing it, because I never cared.
> 
> So, what is your opinion? What do you think about people who wear sunglasses indoors?


Ahh.. the things that people get worked up over.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I assume people have their reasons for doing whatever they do, so it's whatever to me. If you want to do it then do it/more power to you.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Nothing odd about that, especially these days when light brightness sensitivity and Irlen colour sensitivity are norms for me. Just 2-3 years ago before my sight even worsened I started getting headaches, eye pain and disliking high powered lighting or projector lighting, having to see an optometrist and get glasses just for the anti glare coating (I am convinced halogen lights are everywhere these days plus oddly lit flashing projector displays), only in the last year actually even needing glasses for very slight short sightedness when reading letters and numbers.

Then again I have never really been fond of clubs, bars on busy alcohol serving nights or karaoke nights so no loss to me on that front when loud superficial conversation and group chat are not my thing anyway as someone also sensitive to loud noise and emotionally busy places (empathic inclinations and HSP traits being what they are).


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It only bothers me if the people wearing the sunglasses indoors can't see where they are going and they bump into me. I find that sort of contact to be uncomfortable because I have tactile defensiveness (an annoying thing which means that I avoid crowds at all times). I don't like strong flourescent light but I don't wear sunglasses because I don't like the dimness, either.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm thinking what the heck is up with this person?


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

When I see that someone is wearing sunglasses at first glance I am assuming he/she is probably blind and wants to hide eyes. Otherwise... it's just a guy/girl wearing dark glasses. The problem is most of the time I don't even notice that someone is wearing anything. A naked man could walk next to me and I would be indifferent. So why would I be bothered if you wear sunglasses or not?


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

I voted for 'I don't care' and I don't, I even do it myself (especially if I'm just quickly grabbing a coffee or something....) _but_ if I see someone full on shopping with sunglasses on I do find it a tad silly.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't usually care what other people wear. I do wear my prescription sunglasses inside if it is the only pair of glasses I have with me at the time. It is better than bumping into shelves and walls.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Derisible. But if it is just in a store and sunny outside then it could be overlooked.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I actually do that occasionally, but only during the summer.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't really think much of it. But in general, I think sunglasses look awesome.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I think they either have sensitive eyes, have awesome glasses, or are tripping on shrooms but still need to get the shopping done.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

iceblock said:


> I don't usually care what other people wear. I do wear my prescription sunglasses inside if it is the only pair of glasses I have with me at the time. It is better than bumping into shelves and walls.


This. If I get into the store and THEN realize I forgot to switch glasses, I am either stuck in the ones I am wearing, or wont be able to see. Why the heck anyone else should care is beyond me.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Generally, I don't care. However, at certain times, certain places, and under certain circumstances I tend to find it anywhere from a tad odd to suspicious. To name a few: at night, in dim rooms, classrooms or peoples' houses, if I'm talking to them (unless they're friends or family, but I still prefer seeing their eyes), or during the winter. Otherwise I take it on a case-by-case basis.

I am aware of medical reasons and whatnot for why people would wear them, but in some particular moment I may end up overlooking this without realizing it. have a great uncle who incidentally, does have a permanent eye injury and wears sunglasses all the time. Until my mom told me sometime after I met him however, I didn't know this and couldn't help but be very wary of him because he'd just never take them off. Funny that nonetheless I'm still not particularly fond of the guy at all.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't own sunglasses. Actually, I have a pair that my doctor gave me after lasik surgery. But I hate sunglasses and don't wear them. Ever. They're like hats. Never wear them. Never have. Never will dammit.

I think all people with sunglasses are trying to look cool. So I'm trying to look cooler by not wearing them.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Occasionally I wear sunglasses in brightly lit places due to having light sensitivity. Sometimes indoor artificial light is much more bothersome than pure sunlight. Any medical room is killer on my eyes. I get headaches. :sad:


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Outside-fine. Driving-sure. If you legitimately have medical issues -absolutely. But if your like Justin Bieber wearing sunglasses while you sit courtside at the NBA Finals then I will assume you are a asshole or a drug addict or both.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I wore sunglasses to view my tv screen at night when the lights were off. Sometimes it hurts my eyes. The other obvious solution would be to turn the lights on so the eye doesn't become discomforted but that's no fun.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I initially think it's weird, and then I think that maybe the person is trying to cover up the fact that they're stoned, or something. LOL


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think they're some of the most courageous people ever since they wear sunglasses in stores knowing that judgmental bitches will be judging them, and yet, they still do so.


----------



## The Marauder (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't really care.
Sometimes I even do it because my eyes are a tad sensitive to bright light (it's even worse when I have a headache), but I don't wear mega dark sunglasses.


----------



## TyTheAlien (Apr 8, 2017)

Good post! I stumbled across this thanks to a curious Google search, and here I am! I welcome myself to this website, thank you. 

Personally, I prefer not to wear my shades indoors because of the attention that I feel that it brings. I mean, people stare anyways, but it just feels weird wearing them inside. I used to wear them all the time, some years ago. If I see someone else wearing them inside, I tend to think that they're hiding something, or like someone else said, just shy. Plus, I agree, I find it rude to talk to someone who's wearing sunglasses and vice versa. These days, I only wear them when I feel it is appropriate to do so. ^_^


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

I tend to think that they came into the store from outside with their sunglasses on and simply forgot to take them off or lost track of time. It's kind of like when someone you know says "Where are my sunglasses?!" only for you to point that they are on the top of their head. Just absentmindedness.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

It's good to keep people from recognizing you.

And I wear my sunglasses at night
So I can so I can
Keep track of the visions in my eyes


----------



## Flamme (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't usually do it, but sometimes I've had to use my prescription sunglasses to see something from the distance. Although I take them off as soon as I saw that something I needed to see.


----------



## Nazom (Apr 11, 2017)

I think they are maybe just as socially awkward as I am and don't want eye-contact


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Nothing. But my friend always reacts, why is that person even wearing eyeglasses if it's not even sunny? 
Then I'll say, "fashion" lol xD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I think it's okay to wear because who gives a fuck about people's opinion of mundane shit.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

It isn't good for your eyes, because you make them more sensitive to light. So just don't do it.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I usually just slide my glasses up lke a headband, because personally I don't like everything looking darker than necessary.
I dont think about it when other people do it, though.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

People who wear sunglasses give off this air of confidence which I find admirable


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Aside from "potential robber"? Not much...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Usually I either do two things:
Just forget to take them off, comfortable with leaving them on.
I'm self-conscious so I just don't like people looking at me so at least they can't see my eyes... Hahaha.
Plus I'm awkward with eye contact.

I always take them off when talking to someone though. Though its annoying.

I don't do it all the time, only occasionally, when I do find my sunglasses. They're prescription ones (and polarized) and since I got them a few years after my normal glasses I can see clearer out of them; since my eyes have deteriorated since I got my original glasses. They were made for driving, they're for long distance.

It really sucks walking w/out glasses because things far away are blurry otherwise.


----------



## Fingolfin (Apr 11, 2017)

I would presume they're an agent. Perhaps Agent Smith's replacement.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

They're blind i guess. Don't judge them guys you judgemental freaksss bitch please


----------

